# Sound output not selectable between HDMI/DP devices.



## yudouxie (Jun 27, 2019)

H310 chipset + Kabylake 8100 CPU
has an HDMI and a DP port for displays.
DP connected to a 4K TV.
HDMI connected to a monitor.
I think I have disabled Realtek sound chip from BIOS, don't know why it's still showing up in FreeBSD.

$ cat : dev/snd/stat
pcm0: <Realtek ALC887 (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC887 (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default

Now I can have the sound from the DP port only but no way to switch it to the HDMI, even I turn the TV off or disable the TV from display settings.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## aragats (Jun 27, 2019)

Assign the corresponding _pcm_ number to default device, e.g.:
	
	



```
# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=2
```


----------

